
Ask HN: How to drive chrome using emacs/elisp - newusertoday
Is there any way to automate browser interaction using emacs? I am unable to find anything on google all i get is eww&#x2F;brwose-url but they are very limited.
======
a0-prw
Maybe you can use skewer-mode, probably not out of the box..
[https://github.com/skeeto/skewer-
mode/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/skeeto/skewer-
mode/blob/master/README.md)

